# Philadelphia, where to buy mbuna?



## ilm121209 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry in advance for the long post. Im hoping to find either a local breeder (i will drive upwards of 2 hours if the selection is good enough, but closer is always better) who always has a good selection or at very least a lfs with more than labs and demasoni. I prefer to buy my fish in person. I know a lot of people order online with luck but i would rather buy in person. I'm shopping to stock a 55g and a 44g corner tank with juvies or even up to 3+ inches. I'm getting a 180g tank in October and will be moving all of the larger fish into that and keeping the smaller tanks for the juvies and fry (assuming I'm lucky enough to get breeding action, but i have a few smaller tanks too)

I've been to petsmart in jenkintown but aside from the acei they didn't really have anything i wanted. I was told there is a place in new Jersey with a good selection but the guy won't tell me where it is. He just keeps offering to pick them up for me and probably jack up the prices.

So far I'm planning to stock socolofi, yellow labs, red zebras, acei and/or black acei, cobue... Not sure what else. I want a lot of color. No haps will show color in a mbuna tank from stress, correct?Blue, yellow, orange, red, and if at all possible, PURPLE =) lots of purple. And some sort of bristlenose or a few catfish or loaches for clean up?

I'm planning on stocking roughly 20 in the 55g with an emperor 400 and a fluval 406. And roughly 15 in the 44g with a penguin 350 and a fluval 406.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So that Cichlid-forum can keep Review-type information out of the forums, please don't post any recommendations here. Members can send ilm121209 a PM or ilm121209 you can look in the Reviews section. I have had the best luck finding local breeders by joining my local fish club. See the club finder in the CF menu as well.

What are the dimensions of the corner tank? It may not be suitable for these fish. What will the dimensions of the 180G be? Don't save fry from the tank.


----------



## ilm121209 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had very little luck with the lfs search. a lot of the store are closed or moved and most of the reviews are 2+ years old. There is also not a Philadelphia club that i can find. The corner tank has 3.5 sq ft of substrate, and the 55 has 4 sq ft. I've seen the same tank i have with cichlids many times, especially since it will only have juvies in it.

The 180 will be 72.5" x 25.5" x 25.7"

I'm assuming you're suggesting not keeping the fry because of cross breeding. Given that i understand that, i already know that i would only save fry if i was there during breeding and know 100% that they will not be hybrids. Any hybrid fry wouldn't be saved.


----------



## CichlidOWNR (Dec 22, 2011)

Sent you a pm with a couple of options. Good luck in your search for Mbuna.


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

I sent you a PM for a place over in York, they are also a site sponsor. I bought from him, great guy, very helpful. My avatar is a fish I got from him


----------



## ilm121209 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for all your help guys. I got lucky today at a Petsmart in mayfair. Female socolofi and red zebra sex unknown until i vent. I also found 2 redfin borleyi. From my research, the black with yellow find are female? They look kind of like the black acei i want without the cross breeding, I'm assuming. But i haven't bought them yet, still need to do some research.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Borleyi may not be happy with the aggressive mbuna and you would want 1m:4f of them.


----------

